# Got our woven tags in today



## Auraclothingco (Mar 29, 2011)

They are a little big... when they sent the sample back of both sizes i was so busy i didnt even check the measurements and opted for the smaller one and its still 2'' x 2.5'' lol.. they will have to do for now tho. Next time I will get them a bit smaller, other wise i am happy.


----------



## RobertG (Oct 13, 2010)

Very nice, where did you get them from?

Regards, Robert


----------



## justinstad (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## BAstreetwear (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Got our new woven tags in today*

We've used a woman in canada and she is ultra quick and has a pretty low minimum order.










Check out our site http://www.ba-streetwear.com


----------



## AustinBoston17 (Mar 19, 2011)

I love those tags. At least now you know what size to order for next time!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Auraclothingco said:


> They are a little big... when they sent the sample back of both sizes i was so busy i didnt even check the measurements and opted for the smaller one and its still 2'' x 2.5'' lol.. they will have to do for now tho. Next time I will get them a bit smaller, other wise i am happy.


You're missing country of origin and garment content.


----------



## ShannenS (Oct 22, 2009)

For future reference the size is 1"x1".

Rad tags!!


----------



## Auraclothingco (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone i got them from this guy contacted him via email ... he is in some 3rd world country i do have his contact info and he has a very quick turnaround.

BAstreetwear those are nice do they all say designed and printed in nottingham though?


----------

